# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  اطلاعات درمورد اپلای

## sarvvv1378

سلام
من بین یه دوراهی سختی موندم 
من دانشجوی میکروبیولوژی آزادم
ورودی 98
قصد دارم کنکور1400 شرکت کنم شاید رشته بهتر و دانشگاه بهتری قبول بشم
قصدم اپلایه
حالا بنظرتون اگر رشتمو عوض کنم و این دو سالی که خوندم در دانشگاه هدر بشه بهتره یا اینکه همینو ادامه بدم برای ارشد بخونم؟
لطفا افرادی که شرایط اپلای رو میدونن درموردش بگن کدوم رشته بهتره؟
اگرم کسی راجع به اپلای داروسازی وشرایطش میدونه بگه. چون من شنیدم بعد از این مدارک دکترای عمومی ما باید 3 سال کاراموزی تازه اونور بری و معادل سازی کنن مدرکتو
لطفا نظرات و اطلاعاتتون رو در این مورد به اشتراک بزارید
متشکرم.

----------


## arshaa

> سلام
> من بین یه دوراهی سختی موندم 
> من دانشجوی میکروبیولوژی آزادم
> ورودی 98
> قصد دارم کنکور1400 شرکت کنم شاید رشته بهتر و دانشگاه بهتری قبول بشم
> قصدم اپلایه
> حالا بنظرتون اگر رشتمو عوض کنم و این دو سالی که خوندم در دانشگاه هدر بشه بهتره یا اینکه همینو ادامه بدم برای ارشد بخونم؟
> لطفا افرادی که شرایط اپلای رو میدونن درموردش بگن کدوم رشته بهتره؟
> اگرم کسی راجع به اپلای داروسازی وشرایطش میدونه بگه. چون من شنیدم بعد از این مدارک دکترای عمومی ما باید 3 سال کاراموزی تازه اونور بری و معادل سازی کنن مدرکتو
> ...


سلام 
اگه وضع مالي اوكي داريد ميتونيد در حدود ٢٠ هزار يورو به بالا جور كنيد براي ادامه تحصيل سعي كنيد معدل بالا بگيريد و براي ارشد تو كشورهايي مثه ايتاليا و فرانسه اقدام كنيد(المان اتريش دانشگاه ازادو مدركشو قبول ندارن)
ببين من جاي تو بودم مينشستم پشت كنكور و اگر علاقه ت تو همين فيلد رشته هاست بكوب بشين بخون واسه دانشگاه هاي تاپ مثه بهشتي و تهران واسه ارشد راحت ميتوني دانشگاه هاي با رنك زير٢٠٠ پذيرش بگيري و اگه cv خوبي داشته باشي ميتوني دكترا فول فاند بگيري
اگه از لحاظ مالي نميتوني اين حجم از پولو اوكي كني من جات بودم ليسانسمو ادامه ميدادم واسه ارشد ميرفتم يه دانشگاه تاپ
واسه دكترا اقدام ميكردم امريكا و كانادا
فقط خيلي مهمه ارشد رو تو دانشگاه خوبي باشين
كلا با اين شه رشته پزشكي دندون دارو مهاجرت كردن فوق العاده سخته

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام
> من بین یه دوراهی سختی موندم 
> من دانشجوی میکروبیولوژی آزادم
> ورودی 98
> قصد دارم کنکور1400 شرکت کنم شاید رشته بهتر و دانشگاه بهتری قبول بشم
> قصدم اپلایه
> حالا بنظرتون اگر رشتمو عوض کنم و این دو سالی که خوندم در دانشگاه هدر بشه بهتره یا اینکه همینو ادامه بدم برای ارشد بخونم؟
> لطفا افرادی که شرایط اپلای رو میدونن درموردش بگن کدوم رشته بهتره؟
> اگرم کسی راجع به اپلای داروسازی وشرایطش میدونه بگه. چون من شنیدم بعد از این مدارک دکترای عمومی ما باید 3 سال کاراموزی تازه اونور بری و معادل سازی کنن مدرکتو
> ...



یوتیوب گسی رو میشناسم که همین رشته شما رو ادامه دادن و الان بعد چند سال دانشگاه اضافه ساکن ژاپن هستن . با همین رشته شما

----------


## masoud007

دانشگاه های ترکیه خواستید من میتونم راهنماییتون کنم یدونه خصوصی بدید

----------


## sarvvv1378

> سلام 
> اگه وضع مالي اوكي داريد ميتونيد در حدود ٢٠ هزار يورو به بالا جور كنيد براي ادامه تحصيل سعي كنيد معدل بالا بگيريد و براي ارشد تو كشورهايي مثه ايتاليا و فرانسه اقدام كنيد(المان اتريش دانشگاه ازادو مدركشو قبول ندارن)
> ببين من جاي تو بودم مينشستم پشت كنكور و اگر علاقه ت تو همين فيلد رشته هاست بكوب بشين بخون واسه دانشگاه هاي تاپ مثه بهشتي و تهران واسه ارشد راحت ميتوني دانشگاه هاي با رنك زير٢٠٠ پذيرش بگيري و اگه cv خوبي داشته باشي ميتوني دكترا فول فاند بگيري
> اگه از لحاظ مالي نميتوني اين حجم از پولو اوكي كني من جات بودم ليسانسمو ادامه ميدادم واسه ارشد ميرفتم يه دانشگاه تاپ
> واسه دكترا اقدام ميكردم امريكا و كانادا
> فقط خيلي مهمه ارشد رو تو دانشگاه خوبي باشين
> كلا با اين شه رشته پزشكي دندون دارو مهاجرت كردن فوق العاده سخته


خب من دوباره بخونم که یه دانشگاه خوب قبول شم اینجا بهتره یا اینکه ارشد بخونم؟یعنی اگر بخونم دوباره واسه یه کارشناسی چهار سالم رفته به باد. نظرتون چیه؟ 
رشتمو دوست دارم داروسازیم دوست دارم ولی بیشتر قصدم رفتنه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sarvvv1378


خب من دوباره بخونم که یه دانشگاه خوب قبول شم اینجا بهتره یا اینکه ارشد بخونم؟یعنی اگر بخونم دوباره واسه یه کارشناسی چهار سالم رفته به باد. نظرتون چیه؟ 
رشتمو دوست دارم داروسازیم دوست دارم ولی بیشتر قصدم رفتنه


عزیزم ،ببین مثلا کشوری که دوست داری شما رو قبول کرد...به اینم فکر کرد که تنهایی مبر یا با خانواده؟بعد اگر تنها بری بسته به شرایط کشورمقصد و شرایط خودتون شاید 
سالی ۱ بار بیاین ایران؟
همه فقط میگن ما میریم...اصلا هم توجه نمیکنند ،بعد بهشون میگم خوب فکر کن!میگن هر کسی رفت راضیه
در صورتی که فرد موردنظر شما شاید دوست نداره که شما از شرایط نسبتا بدش خبر دار بشید!ساده تر بگم دوست نداره نقطه ضعف بده ....
در مورد درآمد هم لطفا پول کشور مقصد رو به تومن ایران تبدیل نکنید!چون شما قرار اون کشور زندگی کنی،نکه ایران!
خب تحقیق کتید با درامد رشته شما ،بعد کسر مالیات (تمام حقوق ها نسبی که تو نت هست بدون کسر مالیات هستند!گاهی ۵۰ درصد درامد میره برا مالیات ) چه سطحی 
از زندگی در کشور مقصد در انتظار شماست!_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sarvvv1378


خب من دوباره بخونم که یه دانشگاه خوب قبول شم اینجا بهتره یا اینکه ارشد بخونم؟یعنی اگر بخونم دوباره واسه یه کارشناسی چهار سالم رفته به باد. نظرتون چیه؟ 
رشتمو دوست دارم داروسازیم دوست دارم ولی بیشتر قصدم رفتنه


عزیزم ،ببین مثلا کشوری که دوست داری شما رو قبول کرد...به اینم فکر کرد که تنهایی مبر یا با خانواده؟بعد اگر تنها بری بسته به شرایط کشورمقصد و شرایط خودتون شاید 
سالی ۱ بار بیاین ایران؟
همه فقط میگن ما میریم...اصلا هم توجه نمیکنند ،بعد بهشون میگم خوب فکر کن!میگن هر کسی رفت راضیه🙄
در صورتی که فرد موردنظر شما شاید دوست نداره که شما از شرایط نسبتا بدش خبر دار بشید!ساده تر بگم دوست نداره نقطه ضعف بده ....
در مورد درآمد هم لطفا پول کشور مقصد رو به تومن ایران تبدیل نکنید!چون شما قرار اون کشور زندگی کنی،نکه ایران!
خب تحقیق کتید با درامد رشته شما ،بعد کسر مالیات (تمام حقوق ها نسبی که تو نت هست بدون کسر مالیات هستند!گاهی ۵۰ درصد درامد میره برا مالیات ) چه سطحی 
از زندگی در کشور مقصد در انتظار شماست!_

----------


## sarvvv1378

> _
> 
> عزیزم ،ببین مثلا کشوری که دوست داری شما رو قبول کرد...به اینم فکر کرد که تنهایی مبر یا با خانواده؟بعد اگر تنها بری بسته به شرایط کشورمقصد و شرایط خودتون شاید 
> سالی ۱ بار بیاین ایران؟
> همه فقط میگن ما میریم...اصلا هم توجه نمیکنند ،بعد بهشون میگم خوب فکر کن!میگن هر کسی رفت راضیه
> در صورتی که فرد موردنظر شما شاید دوست نداره که شما از شرایط نسبتا بدش خبر دار بشید!ساده تر بگم دوست نداره نقطه ضعف بده ....
> در مورد درآمد هم لطفا پول کشور مقصد رو به تومن ایران تبدیل نکنید!چون شما قرار اون کشور زندگی کنی،نکه ایران!
> خب تحقیق کتید با درامد رشته شما ،بعد کسر مالیات (تمام حقوق ها نسبی که تو نت هست بدون کسر مالیات هستند!گاهی ۵۰ درصد درامد میره برا مالیات ) چه سطحی 
> از زندگی در کشور مقصد در انتظار شماست!_


نه از نظر تنهایی ودوری از خانواده مشکلی نیست یعنی آدمی نیستم که نتونم تحمل کنم. درسته درامد رو به اونجا باید سنجید ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Maja7080

من نشستم درباره ی اپلای اکثر رشته ها یکم تحقیق کردم،رشته ی شمارو نمیدونم ولی اکثر کسایی که رشته های دندون و دارو و پزشکی میرن باید بیخیال اپلای بشن،چون اپلای رشته های تجربی خیلی سخته یا بهتره بگم برای بعضیا غیر ممکنه،کسی که این رشته هارو میخونه و قصدش رفتنه تو ایران کار میکنه و پول جمع میکنه بعد چندسال میره اونطرف خونه میخره و خلاصه میره اونطرف برای زندگی و برای کار میاد ایران، یه چیزی برای اپلای خیلی مهمه و اونم نمرات و معدل هستن،شما باید نمرات دوره ی کارشناسیت بالا باشه،برو سایت اپلی برد خیلی بهتر میتونی راهنمایی بشی

----------


## sarvvv1378

> من نشستم درباره ی اپلای اکثر رشته ها یکم تحقیق کردم،رشته ی شمارو نمیدونم ولی اکثر کسایی که رشته های دندون و دارو و پزشکی میرن باید بیخیال اپلای بشن،چون اپلای رشته های تجربی خیلی سخته یا بهتره بگم برای بعضیا غیر ممکنه،کسی که این رشته هارو میخونه و قصدش رفتنه تو ایران کار میکنه و پول جمع میکنه بعد چندسال میره اونطرف خونه میخره و خلاصه میره اونطرف برای زندگی و برای کار میاد ایران، یه چیزی برای اپلای خیلی مهمه و اونم نمرات و معدل هستن،شما باید نمرات دوره ی کارشناسیت بالا باشه،برو سایت اپلی برد خیلی بهتر میتونی راهنمایی بشی


اتفاقا اونجا عضو شدم اما نمیشه تاپیک زد ودرموردش پرسید

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> من نشستم درباره ی اپلای اکثر رشته ها یکم تحقیق کردم،رشته ی شمارو نمیدونم ولی اکثر کسایی که رشته های دندون و دارو و پزشکی میرن باید بیخیال اپلای بشن،چون اپلای رشته های تجربی خیلی سخته یا بهتره بگم برای بعضیا غیر ممکنه،کسی که این رشته هارو میخونه و قصدش رفتنه تو ایران کار میکنه و پول جمع میکنه بعد چندسال میره اونطرف خونه میخره و خلاصه میره اونطرف برای زندگی و برای کار میاد ایران، یه چیزی برای اپلای خیلی مهمه و اونم نمرات و معدل هستن،شما باید نمرات دوره ی کارشناسیت بالا باشه،برو سایت اپلی برد خیلی بهتر میتونی راهنمایی بشی


یکم بد تحقیق کردید
با داروسازی خیلی راحت تر میشه مهاجرت کرد
اون دوتای دیگه هم میشه ولی سخت ترن.غیر ممکن نیست

----------


## TheDreamer

سلام رفیق. بد ترین تصمیم ممکن اینه که شما به خاطر اینکه آزاد درس میخونی انصراف بدی. چه کاریه اخه خواهر/برادر من. من طرف سراغ دارم از دانشگا ازاد همین رشته شما رو می خونده الان داره دانشگاه تورنتو ارشد می خونه!! ببین از ایران فقط یه سری انگشت شمار دانشگاه ها شناخته شده هست مثل شریف و تهرانو چنتا دیگه. بقیه رو نمیشناسن اصلا. مطرح بودن دانشگاه شما چیز مثبتیه اما همچی نیست. شما رو بر اساس معدل و نمره زبان می سنجن نه اینکه حالا تو تهران خوندی بیا همینطوری اکسفورد بخون چون خیلی خوبی  :Yahoo (111):  . باور غلط بچه ها اینکه ازاد ینی فحش ازاد ینی بی سواد. بچه های قوی هم داریم. زمانی که رزومه شما توی کمیته برسی میشه میان اول معدل بعدش gre بعدش ielts/toefl میسنجن بعدش دانشگاه. خلاصه بدان و آگاه باش که از ازاد زیاد داشتیم که فول فاند شدن. سوالی داری خصوصی بفرس ای دی تلگراممو میدم بیا مفصل  واست توضیح بدم بفهمی چخبره.

----------


## TheDreamer

> یکم بد تحقیق کردید
> با داروسازی خیلی راحت تر میشه مهاجرت کرد
> اون دوتای دیگه هم میشه ولی سخت ترن.غیر ممکن نیست


درود بر شما. اتفاقا کار دوستای دارو و پزشکی سخت تره. شما علوم پایه باشی یا مهندسی خیلی کارت راحته. واسه پزشکی مدرک شما رو کشورایی مثل امریکا و کانادا قبول ندارن و باید معادل سازی کنی هزار تا دردسر داره.باید بری ازمون بدیوووو خلاصه هیچی. کمک هزینه تحصیلی هم نمیدن حتی به بچه های خود امریکا. حالا یه نفر از اون سر دنیا میخا بیاد چی بدن بهش. کلا وزارت بهداشت رو دورش خط بکش اگر میخای اپلای کنی.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> درود بر شما. اتفاقا کار دوستای دارو و پزشکی سخت تره. شما علوم پایه باشی یا مهندسی خیلی کارت راحته. واسه پزشکی مدرک شما رو کشورایی مثل امریکا و کانادا قبول ندارن و باید معادل سازی کنی هزار تا دردسر داره.باید بری ازمون بدیوووو خلاصه هیچی. کمک هزینه تحصیلی هم نمیدن حتی به بچه های خود امریکا. حالا یه نفر از اون سر دنیا میخا بیاد چی بدن بهش. کلا وزارت بهداشت رو دورش خط بکش اگر میخای اپلای کنی.


در اینکه علوم پایه یا مهندسی آسون تره هیچ شکی نیست
من نسبت به پزشکی و دندون گفتم که آسونتره
اطلاعات من از یک دکتر داروساز هستش
برای پزشکی رو نمیدونم ولی داروسازی میدونم که کمک هزینه تحصیلی میدن در مقاطع مختلف و با توجه به نوع بورسیه متفاوته
اونکه باید معادلسازی هم بشه در جریان هستم
عرض کردم سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست

----------


## TheDreamer

> در اینکه علوم پایه یا مهندسی آسون تره هیچ شکی نیست
> من نسبت به پزشکی و دندون گفتم که آسونتره
> اطلاعات من از یک دکتر داروساز هستش
> برای پزشکی رو نمیدونم ولی داروسازی میدونم که کمک هزینه تحصیلی میدن در مقاطع مختلف و با توجه به نوع بورسیه متفاوته
> اونکه باید معادلسازی هم بشه در جریان هستم
> عرض کردم سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست


درست می فرمایید. دارو اسون تره به نسبت. ولی خب بازم سخته! بعضیا سویچ می کنن به زیر شاخه های زیست شناسی تا کارشون راحت تر بشه واسه apply

----------


## Gladiolus

سلام
اگر ورودی ۹۸ هستی که یک سالت هدر میره
ولی باید ببینی علاقت چیه
اگر علاقه داری به رشته فعلیت همینو ادامه بده
و سعی کن معدلت بالا باشه
درسته اپلای آنچنان اسون نیست
ولی ممکنه کاملا
اما در صورتی گه علاقه داشته باشی و معدلت هم بالا
باشه
تصمیمتو بگیر و در کنارش از الان شروع کن به زبان خوندن
بشین تاپیک های اپلای ابرود رو بخون
سرچ کن و اطلاعاتتو بالا ببر
سرچ کن کانالای مهاجرتی مربوط به کشوریک میخوای رو تو تل سرچ کن پیدا کن
کم کم دستت میاد چی به چیه

----------


## arshaa

> نه از نظر تنهایی ودوری از خانواده مشکلی نیست یعنی آدمی نیستم که نتونم تحمل کنم. درسته درامد رو به اونجا باید سنجید ممنون از راهنماییتون


ببين خيلي از بچه هايي كه دارن بهت مشاوره ميدن اينجا من نميدونم هدفاشون چيه تو زندگي اما به عنوان كسي كه دور پزشكي خوندن و دندون و دارو خوندو خط كشيد تا بره يه رشته كه از ايران بره پيشنهاد من اينه
تو ميگي من ورودي٩٨ هستم پس اصلا دير نيست انصراف بدي بري دوباره كنكور بدي فقط حواست باشه سنت زياد بشه و گپ تحصيلي بخوري بعدا زمان كار پيدا كردن تو كشور مبدا يا گرفتن بورسيه تحصيلي دچار مشكل ميشي مخصوصا بورس هاي تحصيلي دولتي و حمايتي اتحاديه اروپا براي دانشجوهاي كشورايي مثه ايران
اون قضيه بستگي به وضعيت ماليتون داره گفتم اگه ا لحاظ مالي مشكلي ندارين بمونين پشت كنكور ارشد اقدام كنيد اگرم نه واسه دكترا اقدام كنيد شانس فاندتون بيشتره فقط خيلي دقت كنين براي اينكه دكترا فاند يا همون بورس بگيرين بهتره يه دانشگاه تاپ تو ايران درس خونده باشين

----------


## BARONI

> _
> 
> عزیزم ،ببین مثلا کشوری که دوست داری شما رو قبول کرد...به اینم فکر کرد که تنهایی مبر یا با خانواده؟بعد اگر تنها بری بسته به شرایط کشورمقصد و شرایط خودتون شاید 
> سالی ۱ بار بیاین ایران؟
> همه فقط میگن ما میریم...اصلا هم توجه نمیکنند ،بعد بهشون میگم خوب فکر کن!میگن هر کسی رفت راضیه������
> در صورتی که فرد موردنظر شما شاید دوست نداره که شما از شرایط نسبتا بدش خبر دار بشید!ساده تر بگم دوست نداره نقطه ضعف بده ....
> در مورد درآمد هم لطفا پول کشور مقصد رو به تومن ایران تبدیل نکنید!چون شما قرار اون کشور زندگی کنی،نکه ایران!
> خب تحقیق کتید با درامد رشته شما ،بعد کسر مالیات (تمام حقوق ها نسبی که تو نت هست بدون کسر مالیات هستند!گاهی ۵۰ درصد درامد میره برا مالیات ) چه سطحی 
> از زندگی در کشور مقصد در انتظار شماست!_


متنایی که مینویسی عالین ولی این فونت و رنگ واقعا چشما رو اذیت میکنه

----------


## BARONI

الان با این وضع دلار و کرونا کسی مگه میتونه اپلای کنه! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## She is blue

اگه هدفت اپلای هست،همین رشته ی خودت رو ادامه بده.
با داروسازی اپلای خیلی سختِ.

----------


## sarvvv1378

> ببين خيلي از بچه هايي كه دارن بهت مشاوره ميدن اينجا من نميدونم هدفاشون چيه تو زندگي اما به عنوان كسي كه دور پزشكي خوندن و دندون و دارو خوندو خط كشيد تا بره يه رشته كه از ايران بره پيشنهاد من اينه
> تو ميگي من ورودي٩٨ هستم پس اصلا دير نيست انصراف بدي بري دوباره كنكور بدي فقط حواست باشه سنت زياد بشه و گپ تحصيلي بخوري بعدا زمان كار پيدا كردن تو كشور مبدا يا گرفتن بورسيه تحصيلي دچار مشكل ميشي مخصوصا بورس هاي تحصيلي دولتي و حمايتي اتحاديه اروپا براي دانشجوهاي كشورايي مثه ايران
> اون قضيه بستگي به وضعيت ماليتون داره گفتم اگه ا لحاظ مالي مشكلي ندارين بمونين پشت كنكور ارشد اقدام كنيد اگرم نه واسه دكترا اقدام كنيد شانس فاندتون بيشتره فقط خيلي دقت كنين براي اينكه دكترا فاند يا همون بورس بگيرين بهتره يه دانشگاه تاپ تو ايران درس خونده باشين


شما از شرایط سنی خبر دارید؟ چون من سال 1400 دیگه باز بخوام کنکور بدم 22 سالم میشه. واسه همین مرددم. قبل از این میگفتم اگر فقط دارو قبول شدم رشته خودمو انصراف میدم
راجع به وضعیت مالی خب بد نیست اما اینکه کل هزینه رو نمیتونم تامین  کنم همون بد حساب میشه

----------


## sarvvv1378

> سلام رفیق. بد ترین تصمیم ممکن اینه که شما به خاطر اینکه آزاد درس میخونی انصراف بدی. چه کاریه اخه خواهر/برادر من. من طرف سراغ دارم از دانشگا ازاد همین رشته شما رو می خونده الان داره دانشگاه تورنتو ارشد می خونه!! ببین از ایران فقط یه سری انگشت شمار دانشگاه ها شناخته شده هست مثل شریف و تهرانو چنتا دیگه. بقیه رو نمیشناسن اصلا. مطرح بودن دانشگاه شما چیز مثبتیه اما همچی نیست. شما رو بر اساس معدل و نمره زبان می سنجن نه اینکه حالا تو تهران خوندی بیا همینطوری اکسفورد بخون چون خیلی خوبی  . باور غلط بچه ها اینکه ازاد ینی فحش ازاد ینی بی سواد. بچه های قوی هم داریم. زمانی که رزومه شما توی کمیته برسی میشه میان اول معدل بعدش gre بعدش ielts/toefl میسنجن بعدش دانشگاه. خلاصه بدان و آگاه باش که از ازاد زیاد داشتیم که فول فاند شدن. سوالی داری خصوصی بفرس ای دی تلگراممو میدم بیا مفصل  واست توضیح بدم بفهمی چخبره.


من خودمم اینو قبول ندارم. قبل دانشگاهم همینطور فکر میکردم اما بعدش دیدم اشتباهه اما متاسفانه اینجوریه. امیدوارم اونور براشون مهم نباشه. ممنون بازم از راهنماییتون

----------


## arshaa

> شما از شرایط سنی خبر دارید؟ چون من سال 1400 دیگه باز بخوام کنکور بدم 22 سالم میشه. واسه همین مرددم. قبل از این میگفتم اگر فقط دارو قبول شدم رشته خودمو انصراف میدم
> راجع به وضعیت مالی خب بد نیست اما اینکه کل هزینه رو نمیتونم تامین  کنم همون بد حساب میشه


نه پس همينو ادامه بده 
فقط سعي كن تو دوره ليسانس حتما مدرك زبان gre  رو بتوني اماده كني
اينظوري نشه موقع رسيدن ددلاين اينارو نداشته باشي حتما تا سه سال اينده قبل تموم شدن درست بچسب به اينا و معدلت
و براي كشوري مثه فرانسه و ايتاليا شانس خوبي دارين
از لحاظ مالي ١٢-١٥ هزار يورو كفاف خرج تحصيلتونو ميده اگه زبانتون خوب باشه شايد بتونيد كار پاره وقتم پيدا كنيد تو اون كشور ولي زبانتون بايد خيلي خوب باشه

----------

